# matriculation



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

Hi, firstly i apologise if this has been covered before:sorry:, but can anyone help me.
i am totally confused about matriculation of my uk car, we were planning to bring our 2005 espace RHD with us, but I am not sure of the costs or is it better to buy there.
we have owned the car for over a year and have bills to prove it, I am not sure if this means I will be excempt from the very high import tax or not
Is there a web site in english (my portuguese is not good enough to translate something like that)that i could look at.
thanks in advance:help:


----------



## fraserjames1 (Apr 25, 2008)

deburto said:


> Hi, firstly i apologise if this has been covered before:sorry:, but can anyone help me.
> i am totally confused about matriculation of my uk car, we were planning to bring our 2005 espace RHD with us, but I am not sure of the costs or is it better to buy there.
> we have owned the car for over a year and have bills to prove it, I am not sure if this means I will be excempt from the very high import tax or not
> Is there a web site in english (my portuguese is not good enough to translate something like that)that i could look at.
> thanks in advance:help:


Hi.

We brought in my wife's 2006 Volvo and, although it was a complex process, we successfully obtained an exemption. You will need utility bills for the 12 months prior to matriculation a,ongst other things. We used a terrific agent - let me know if you want his details.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Fraser,
Could you please let me have the details via pm for the agent you used.
Thanks


----------



## jellybean (Nov 28, 2008)

fraserjames1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> We brought in my wife's 2006 Volvo and, although it was a complex process, we successfully obtained an exemption. You will need utility bills for the 12 months prior to matriculation a,ongst other things. We used a terrific agent - let me know if you want his details.


Hi Fraser

I'd be interested in the agent's name too please and, if possible, how much he charges as I've looked at the cost of a second hand car here in Portugal and was shocked!  No matter how complex or lengthy the process, matriculation is the only option 

Thanks!


----------

